# Shutter control arm fasteners



## chadsworkshop (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi all,
My honeydo list includes a pile of 24 plantation shutters. I've been pricing things out and the control arm fasteners alone will be over $200 (Rockler and Shuttermedic prices). Has anyone come up with a cheaper alternative for fastening a shutter control arm?

Thanks in advance
Chad


----------



## mruseless (Dec 27, 2014)

Old thread so I'm sure your shutters are done by now but just curious where you were getting those prices? Rockler's shutter control arm fasteners are $10 for a pack of 50. I suppose you could make your own with some fine wire and a bending jig, but that would be a lot of time just spent cutting and bending wire. Not worth the time if you ask me.


----------



## Toolcollector (Feb 9, 2016)

What are you meaning about "fasteners" As Mr useless sa a pack of 50 is $10 and that is for the nylon pins. Norm Abram has a great video on YOUTUBE for plantation shutters that I watched when I built mine. Good luck they are fun to build and quite rewarding when they are done


----------



## mruseless (Dec 27, 2014)

The OP is referring to the fasteners for the control rod, not the nylon pins that the louvers pivot on. They are little wire triangle shaped doo-dads.
http://www.rockler.com/shutter-control-arm-fastener


----------



## mruseless (Dec 27, 2014)

Yes, correct, I was referring to the control arm fasteners.


----------



## BUBBATAY (Jan 24, 2012)

I used 1/4"x3/4 crown staples as Norm did in he video I posted a link to. Watch the vid and you will see his is a much cheaper option


----------

